# DIBP :: Delay Email



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi All,

I am creating this "delay email" thread, as I feel there is no separate thread for those who got/about to get delay email from DIBP in and around May/June of any program year. Might definitely help someone who will be getting in future as well.

I request those got the email to post your current status after getting the email. 

The content of the delay email would something very similar to the below one.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I am writing to you regarding the current status of an application for a General Skilled Migration (GSM) visa.

GSM visas include applications for the following visa subclasses:
• Skilled Independent (subclass 189); and
• Skilled Nominated (subclass 190); and
• Skilled Regional (subclass 489) – First Provisional Stream

The processing of GSM visa applications is subject to both visa planning levels as expressed in the Migration Programme and priority processing arrangements affecting the order in which applications are processed.

Migration Programme planning levels take precedence over priority processing arrangements and expected processing times and determine the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category.

There are a limited number of places available for GSM applicants for the 2016-17 programme year and therefore processing times will be longer for some visa applicants. Additionally once the remaining places are used we will be unable to grant further visas in this category in the current programme year.

As the planning levels apply to all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot advise when this application will be finalised.

Thank you
Hari.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

It must be a mistake bro  i hope its pre-grant trigger for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umaerkhan (Nov 7, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi hari 

Have you got your visa 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am creating this "delay email" thread, as I feel there is no separate thread for those who got/about to get delay email from DIBP in and around May/June of any program year. Might definitely help someone who will be getting in future as well.
> 
> ...


Maybe in their user interface grant and delay e-mail is next to each other and CO clicked on the wrong button


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Yes bro. I am sure it is. But trying to understand current statue of those who got this email. Just to figure out something out of this.

Thank you!!!.



andreyx108b said:


> It must be a mistake bro  i hope its pre-grant trigger for you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

umaerkhan said:


> Hi hari
> 
> Have you got your visa
> 
> ...




No. Just waiting for the grant.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

This thread is user to those waiting for grant,I'm one of them however I didn't receive delay email


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

commie_rick said:


> This thread is user to those waiting for grant,I'm one of them however I didn't receive delay email




This thread is for those who got the delay email and waiting for the grant.  Welcome everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## manujverma (May 17, 2017)

i recieved the same on june 13. Visa Lodged 190 Victoria under 254499 REG Nurse category on february 23, 2017. CO contact march 22 for PCC. Uploaded the same with new passport details and form 929 and new PCC on may 2, 2017.
Waiting for Grant


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am creating this "delay email" thread, as I feel there is no separate thread for those who got/about to get delay email from DIBP in and around May/June of any program year. Might definitely help someone who will be getting in future as well.
> 
> ...


Hi Hari,

Did you get this mail? after verification?

Thank you
Vishnu


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Viaan said:


> Hi Hari,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah post verification from AHC, as quote in my signature.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## seanzyc (Jul 3, 2017)

I have waited for 2 months....


----------



## Forensic (Jun 27, 2017)

*3rd July*

I got a similar email on the 3rd of July

"The processing of GSM visa applications is subject to both visa planning levels as expressed in the Migration Programme and priority processing arrangements affecting the order in which Migration Programme planning levels take precedence over priority processing arrangements and expected processing times and determine the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category.

There are a limited number of places available for GSM applicants for the 2016-17 programme year and therefore processing times will be longer for some visa applicants. Additionally once the remaining places are used we will be unable to grant further visas in this category in the current programme year.

As the planning levels apply to all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot advise when this application will be finalised.


Regards
Hong"

Still waiting for the grant, but grateful for being informed of the current status.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Forensic said:


> I got a similar email on the 3rd of July
> 
> "The processing of GSM visa applications is subject to both visa planning levels as expressed in the Migration Programme and priority processing arrangements affecting the order in which Migration Programme planning levels take precedence over priority processing arrangements and expected processing times and determine the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Did you inquire about your visa status or they just sent this own their own?

Thanks


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Forensic said:


> I got a similar email on the 3rd of July
> 
> "The processing of GSM visa applications is subject to both visa planning levels as expressed in the Migration Programme and priority processing arrangements affecting the order in which Migration Programme planning levels take precedence over priority processing arrangements and expected processing times and determine the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category.
> 
> ...


Kind of weird that they send a mail advising that the limit on places may delay grant of visa....on 3rd July. Strange. I would guess that it's either a) they're running slow on informing of delays, b) they recognise that until they get those ceilings they have no visa availability or c) sinister stuff (only kidding).

Still, I would have expected this mail on, say, 3rd June, not 3rd July.


----------



## Forensic (Jun 27, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you inquire about your visa status or they just sent this own their own?
> 
> Thanks


I didn't inquire about my visa status, but just informed them I've submitted my PCC. I wasn't expecting a reply, but good to have one nonetheless.


----------



## Forensic (Jun 27, 2017)

FFacs said:


> Kind of weird that they send a mail advising that the limit on places may delay grant of visa....on 3rd July. Strange. I would guess that it's either a) they're running slow on informing of delays, b) they recognise that until they get those ceilings they have no visa availability or c) sinister stuff (only kidding).
> 
> Still, I would have expected this mail on, say, 3rd June, not 3rd July.


I guess some news is better than no news. My CO doesn't reply at all, even when I had to request for a potential extension of the 28 days to provide my PCC documents. So I was quite surprised that someone replied.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Forensic said:


> I didn't inquire about my visa status, but just informed them I've submitted my PCC. I wasn't expecting a reply, but good to have one nonetheless.


Which gsm team co were you assigned to ? I didn't get anything after emailing them that I uploaded my docs . I get the feeling that ur email triggered them to review your application while mine is still in the queue thus no delay email was sent to me


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Forensic said:


> I guess some news is better than no news. My CO doesn't reply at all, even when I had to request for a potential extension of the 28 days to provide my PCC documents. So I was quite surprised that someone replied.


Good luck 👍


----------



## omsaibaba (Jan 20, 2017)

i am waiting for the grant ..keeping fingers crossed for magical July month


----------



## Asadfaraz (Jul 3, 2017)

I have received same email on 29 June but till now no update


----------



## Forensic (Jun 27, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> Which gsm team co were you assigned to ? I didn't get anything after emailing them that I uploaded my docs . I get the feeling that ur email triggered them to review your application while mine is still in the queue thus no delay email was sent to me


It's GSM Adelaide and I'm based in Adelaide working full time for the state government. Which one did you get? I hope everyone waiting will get their grants soon within these two months.


----------



## Zidane's Daddy (Feb 28, 2017)

Forensic said:


> It's GSM Adelaide and I'm based in Adelaide working full time for the state government. Which one did you get? I hope everyone waiting will get their grants soon within these two months.


If you are working for the state government, ask some friends to ask their friends in GSM Adelaide about your application .... and also everyone else


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Forensic said:


> It's GSM Adelaide and I'm based in Adelaide working full time for the state government. Which one did you get? I hope everyone waiting will get their grants soon within these two months.


Gsm Brisbane


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Delay emal batch 

@manujverma and @Forensic any update from you guys? as we have seen few grants today (grant without delay email)?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> Delay emal batch
> 
> @manujverma and @Forensic any update from you guys? as we have seen few grants today (grant without delay email)?


Hi Hary,

I see in you signature that you had a call from AHC. Can you please elaborate that? Why did they call? What questions did they ask etc? Thanks for your help.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

BulletAK said:


> Hi Hary,
> 
> 
> 
> I see in you signature that you had a call from AHC. Can you please elaborate that? Why did they call? What questions did they ask etc? Thanks for your help.




Bro,

At present I don't have the questions with me, however, I listed all the key details in "My AHC interview" thread created by Sultan. 

Request you to have a look at that and let me know if you have anything to clarify 

All the best  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> Bro,
> 
> At present I don't have the questions with me, however, I listed all the key details in "My AHC interview" thread created by Sultan.
> 
> ...


Hi Bro,

Thanks for your reply. Can you share the link to that interview? Would be of great help. Thanks.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Sorry it seems I gave the wrong thread name.

Here it is

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...190-visa-lodge-2016-january-onwards-1309.html



BulletAK said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Can you share the link to that interview? Would be of great help. Thanks.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> Sorry it seems I gave the wrong thread name.
> 
> Here it is
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...190-visa-lodge-2016-january-onwards-1309.html


Thanks Harry.


----------



## kvirlive (Apr 11, 2014)

Forensic said:


> It's GSM Adelaide and I'm based in Adelaide working full time for the state government. Which one did you get? I hope everyone waiting will get their grants soon within these two months.


Hi Forensic,
If you have some contacts in GSM Adelaide, do get some info whether any significance of getting DELAY email from DIBP (GSM Adelaide) , meaning are they sending those emails to grant ready cases or any case where applicant made a inquiry by call.


----------



## ShoAmar (Sep 24, 2015)

I too got this delay email on 5th July..Any clues as of now???Y we are getting this delay email from DIBP????


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

ShoAmar said:


> I too got this delay email on 5th July..Any clues as of now???Y we are getting this delay email from DIBP????




Wow. I thought July 3rd was the latest  

Waiting is the only option now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

In the delay email it is mentioned as "the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category"

Is this category refers to occupation? As we have seen many posted earlier that visa grant is not based on the job code.

Too much of  




hari_it_ram said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am creating this "delay email" thread, as I feel there is no separate thread for those who got/about to get delay email from DIBP in and around May/June of any program year. Might definitely help someone who will be getting in future as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

"each visa category" points to different visa options like Visitor, Student, employer and PR. I dont think its related to occupation for sure.



rvd said:


> In the delay email it is mentioned as "the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category"
> 
> Is this category refers to occupation? As we have seen many posted earlier that visa grant is not based on the job code.
> 
> Too much of


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> "each visa category" points to different visa options like Visitor, Student, employer and PR. I dont think its related to occupation for sure.


I understood now. Thanks


----------



## AmmarSuhail (Mar 14, 2017)

I got Delay Email on 29th June. I wonder how long would be the wait period for grant ...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

AmmarSuhail said:


> I got Delay Email on 29th June. I wonder how long would be the wait period for grant ...:fingerscrossed:


In your mail also they mentioned 2016-17 or what?

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmmarSuhail (Mar 14, 2017)

Yes same standard email for Yr 2016-17



Mitul Patel said:


> In your mail also they mentioned 2016-17 or what?
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

AmmarSuhail said:


> Yes same standard email for Yr 2016-17


Ok...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Definitely a tough period "even" for those who got delay email, hope we all will pass this period without much frustration. Its still a better way than waiting for invites


----------



## Forensic (Jun 27, 2017)

kvirlive said:


> Hi Forensic,
> If you have some contacts in GSM Adelaide, do get some info whether any significance of getting DELAY email from DIBP (GSM Adelaide) , meaning are they sending those emails to grant ready cases or any case where applicant made a inquiry by call.


Apologies, I can't help as I don't know of anyone in GSM Adl. There's no way they will entertain such questions in my opinion. I feel that it will come, it's just a matter of time and we all have to wait patiently. This is particularly true since the major change in April regarding immigration visas. Aus is toughening the laws and we are all affected, unfortunately. 

I'm just grateful that I've a full time job


----------

